
Which iPad 2 should I get? - twampss
http://www.marco.org/3716727900
======
Alucarddrol
I really thought that this would be a parody or joke about the ipad. I was
sadly mistaken.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'm still not sure if it's parody or not. Isn't this the same guy that goes on
about the Paradox of Choice ruining Android?

 _Too Much Hardware Choice_

<http://www.marco.org/2730711751>

 _"People hate choosing between similar things. The more choice we have at the
time of purchase, the more stress we feel making the choice, and the less
satisfied we feel afterward because we’re worried that we made the wrong
choice."_

